# Vernon deer.



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Made it to Vernon yesterday with Coydog.

Sorry some of these bucks were a long ways out so sort of fuzzy.

We had a great trip seen a few bigger bucks just wasn't fast enough to get a camera out for them.

There are does and fawns everywhere which is a good thing some areas I've been don't have many..

Didn't see that many deer on the Cherry Creek side is that where most of the got poached from not much deer sign either in the areas we were in.

Boy I will tell you one thing if you have a tag better look under every bush and tree there hold up tight and hard to see.

http://www.moosehollowoutdoors.com

Here a few pictures these are all Vernon.[attachment=0:2wvp5htu]vr 14_MG_1313.jpg[/attachment:2wvp5htu]


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

Those were awesome pics.


----------



## bigbuck81 (Oct 10, 2007)

Amazing... :shock:


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## WarYak (Nov 25, 2008)

So how much jerky is it going to take to get some leads on which canyons to scout at Vernon? I have a muzzeloader tag and have been scouting up high on the Vernon side and have not seen anything like your photos. Thanks for posting the great photos - I'm getting way excited for the hunt.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Those are some great pics. #6 looks really nice!!! And #10 is a great action shot. Super Buck!!!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

very very nice looks like the bucks are doing pretty well out by horse canyon and chokecherry if im not mistaken they should stick pretty close for the archery and the muzzy hunts as long as the don t run a bunch of cattle back in those draws. seems like every time we found them there just about time the hunts got started the rotated cattle into there.


----------



## Moose Hollow (Apr 26, 2008)

Just so you know I don't have a tag if you need some help PM me or coydog we would be glad to help.

Lots of good places on Vernon.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Great stuff, again. Thanks


----------



## huntnfool247 (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice Pics, I also have a muzz. tag for that area. I think that I have some of the same deer on my videos from scouting. I am heading back out this weakend to look some more and hopefully I can find some of the others. My question is are they all around the same general area.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Man there some big o bucks out there. great pic and keep them coming


----------



## coydog (Jul 24, 2008)

Moose Hollow, that was a fun trip to Vernon! We still have alot of area to look over, but still can't beat the real thing. Good to still see good bucks running around.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for sharing. It's obviously more fun with a weapon and a tag in hand, but just to get out and see amazing critters is awesome. I have a cow tag for Deseret. I'm excited for the meat, but just to have a chance to roam their property and see some big bulls and bucks is almost just as exciting.


----------

